# Floormats



## b13nissan (May 1, 2002)

Did nissan ever make black floormats?


----------



## Guest (Mar 12, 2003)

i have a 93 se and it had black factory floormats that said sentra on them


----------



## dreadsword (Dec 2, 2002)

My 1600NX has black factory floor mats with a red NX on them. Incidentally, why do you want to know?


----------



## b13nissan (May 1, 2002)

I went to the my nissan dealer to try to get black floormats and they said they never made black ones only dark grey ones even for the newer sentras 95-98.


----------



## SentraBoy (Jun 19, 2002)

Hey b13sentra.

How much did the dealer want for New Mats?

I want to buy a set of grey ones like my originals.


----------



## 93blackSER (Feb 1, 2003)

i have a 93 SE-R with black floormats. i'd be willing to part them out if anyone would like them. private message me if you do. i bought a nice set of Momo floor mats with a carbon fiber insert. they are quite nice


----------



## sno (Oct 4, 2002)

i have a 93 se and i have black floor mats as well. at the dealership here they are $75/pair.


----------



## HATEnFATE (Dec 24, 2002)

If you can find a set of b13 floor mats, you had better pick them up. I looked for 6 months and finally came across what I believe might be the last set in the country. I work for a Toyota dealership and went through every means possible for part location. I found "1" set at a dealership in texas. I've looked for them again and found NONE available across the country.


----------



## b13nissan (May 1, 2002)

SentraBoy said:


> *Hey b13sentra.
> 
> How much did the dealer want for New Mats?
> 
> I want to buy a set of grey ones like my originals. *


They wanted $80 for it, but he said he could talk to the manager to see if they could discount them.


----------



## b13nissan (May 1, 2002)

sno said:


> *i have a 93 se and i have black floor mats as well. at the dealership here they are $75/pair. *


Do they still have them at that dealership?


----------



## PrOxLaMuS© (Aug 11, 2002)

my GXE has black floormats...


----------



## SentraDragon (Jun 27, 2002)

I have black floor mats that say Sentra on them


----------



## sno (Oct 4, 2002)

b13nissan said:


> *Do they still have them at that dealership? *


i dunno. it was about 2 years ago when i went in and asked.


----------



## 95 SentraB13 (Jun 14, 2002)

I have the official Nissan black rubber mats front and back. A friend of mine owns an '87 Grand Am and for some reason he had a grey pair of Sentra mats he used at one point with "SENTRA" embroidered on them so he gave them to me. Needs a little bit of cleaning but their in excellent shape.


----------



## Honest Bob (Nov 7, 2002)

I've got the same gray embroidered floormats. Very nicley made.


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 8, 2003)

*cheap walker 02 sensors*

visit www.automedicsupply.com for good deals on 02 sensors. they carry walker ones. I have ordered from them b4


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 8, 2003)

b13 mats have been discontinued for a long time now. I missed out on an ebay auction once for a set for $20. I was pist off. I just got the b14 ones from www.nissanparts.cc $63 or something like that. The front look like they will fit fine, the rear are almost perfect, they are bigger and they hit the outter seat bolt cover a little, but they are fine...


----------



## Honest Bob (Nov 7, 2002)

Well I took all 4 of my mats out of my car today. Flipped it


----------



## B13Sentra1992 (Mar 12, 2003)

I got a set of black floormats today , the gray ones are for sale if anyone wants them , let me know , or for $45 you could have the black ones


----------



## b13nissan (May 1, 2002)

B13Sentra1992 said:


> *I got a set of black floormats today , the gray ones are for sale if anyone wants them , let me know , or for $45 you could have the black ones *


Are they brand new?


----------



## B13Sentra1992 (Mar 12, 2003)

i wish they were , they came out of a wrecked car and i am also taking the seats (they have more lateral support) and all the trim , so that i will have a mostly black interior the carpet will remain in the other car because i dont feel like doing all of that


----------



## SentraXERacer (Oct 7, 2002)

I was looking for floor mats for my Mom's new Lincoln Aviator (Baby Nav) since we want to protect the carpeting to keep this car in mint condition for a long time. I searched for custom floor mats on Google (fav. search engine) and got lots of different sites and options. It is expernsive since it is custom made, but it is probably worth it if you want to replace your worn mats or protect your originals. Hope you get some custom replacents, tell us where you get them and the price.


----------

